# Munich Tops As The Most Liveable City In The World



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

airsound said:


> Except for Madrid, i wouldn't live in any of those cities


Wow, have you been to every one of those cities to make that judgement?


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

I wish!!! :tongue2:

Only in Helsinki when i was a little boy... , but my opinion is just based on 'lifestyles' of those countries, and the only one i know for sure that i would feel comfortable is in Spain... 

These things are 100% subjective so that's why i hate this "liveable cities" lists, they are worthless, every single person has different priorities and likes when it comes to choose a place for living... what can be a very liveable city for someone, also can be a living hell for others...


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I agree 100% (or near enough anyway!). Lifestyle wise I tend to REALLY look for transport. I've lived most of my life in England and had fairly low traffic levels near me and a really good public transport system despite living on the edge of town. Now I live in a large urban area with AWFUL transport provision and car choked 4x4 dominated roads and it is my idea of hell.

I miss theatre, arts, music, dense living and a buzzing atmosphere that I used to get in nearly every European city, and I certainly felt this in Germany - which is why I tend to view this list quite favourably.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

What in the world happened to the Canadian cities? Vancouver and some others always ranked in the top 5 or 10. The main difference between them and western European cities is public transport.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Singidunum said:


> Where did Vancouver, Melbourne, Geneva, Luxembourg go?


different survey

Those cities mentioned were ranked highly by EIC - economic Intelligent Centre in London.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Alibaba said:


> different survey
> 
> Those cities mentioned were ranked highly by EIC - economic Intelligent Centre in London.


Which just shows that these surveys don't mean anything. Two surveys, both trying to measure 'quality of life', two totally different results.

'Quality of life' is by its very nature subjective.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Sorry, but this type of thread is prohibited.


----------

